# grant county and surrounding areas



## guff76

anyone in grant county finding much shrooms? have been to the south end of county and north end of county and up to the resivoir and nothing as of yet.


----------



## huntingtonshrooms

They are out but hard to find. People are finding them in huntington county but I haven't found any in my spots. The guy I know that found some said they weren't in his usual spots either.


----------



## guff76

well lets hope that its bout to start with it finally going to get warm tired of reading bout the people to the south of us finding shrooms lol


----------



## markkutter

whats up? anyone finding any? no luck in Marion yet


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I will be hunting Grant, Wabash, Huntington, and Wells Counties this weekend starting tomorrow.


----------



## joeshmoe

I found 16 greys they were very small had been up for 2-3 days, 20 ft. away found 7 very big yellows they were fresh. All in my neighbors yard in Marion. The greys were by two dead elms, and the yellows were by the firepit in the grass. None of my usual early spots have produced yet, same with my buddys spots. I think i'll be hunting the spots that produce every other year. Be ready this weekend with warmer temps they'll be everywere its that time!! Happy hunting everyone!! Let me know when you start finding them at the resevoir!


----------



## joeshmoe

Found about 18 more today, greys. most of them was dryed really bad they had been up for awhile but i did find 4 very fresh greys that are also a lot bigger in size.A woods inside town off rail road tracks. All were found 10 ft from the edge of the woods 5 ft from small dead elms and ash. All were by thereselves no other around for at least 50 ft befor i found another. Very odd start to the season hopefully the yellows start out a lot better!!


----------



## aaron2365

Nothing yet.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Checked 4 spots for yellows in southern Wabash County this evening, but only found one fresh grey. Going to check some spots in Grant County tomorrow, but I'm afraid it might be a couple of more days.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Well, between Grant County today and Wabash County last evening, I checked all of the spots where I've found them in the last few years, as well as a couple of new areas and have one small grey to show for it. One year ago tomorrow (May 3), I found 78 yellows and 23 greys in these same spots. So, either:

a: They are later than last year in this area
b: Every one of my spots coincidentally are not going to produce this year
c: It's going to be a bad year for this area

I'm going to say a. I know others have mentioned signs that the morels are up, mine is that when the apple trees are in bloom, it's time to look for yellows. I have noticed that the apple trees are budding, but not in full bloom in Huntington and surrounding counties. As another poster mentioned, it is beginning to get dry. After a warm rain Monday/Monday night and temperatures in the upper 70's and lows in the 50's, by Wednesday or Thursday they should be going strong.


----------



## indy_nebo

Hey guff, u don't happen to be a Guffy do u?


----------



## guff76

nope not a guffy just a nickname pick up way back in high school.so what i have been reading on here and talking to people not quite ready around these parts as of yet. hopefully it does rain monday to really soak the ground and if does i believe it will be prime pickin


----------



## indy_nebo

Agreed. I may take a trip up to Peru tomorrow for some disc golf, probably look around mississiniwa. I found about 50 good size yellows up there this time last year. I doubt they'll be very big if I do find any. As always, I'll post any finds.


----------



## guff76

when i go to res i prefer to go during the week because less people hunting and and less of a chance of walking where other people already have been. gonna hit some private woods n res this week n hopefully get some rain


----------



## markkutter

hopefully this rain will bring them up, found two tiny grays a few days ago and nothing since! 
The grays didn't grow any since I located them, few miles west of marion
nice to hear yellows found in town, I suspect the soil temp is higher in town


----------



## guff76

definitely going tomorrow had some non edibles growing in the yard from overnight. tomorrow should be a good day. i am getting the frying pan ready lol


----------



## joeshmoe

Looked for 7 hrs in 5 diffrent patch woods. Found about 17 more greys and 2 yellows. about 6 were small and burnt bad, the rest were very large and fresh. found in private patch woods between marion and gascity. All were growing on the edges of the woods no more than 5ft in the woods in briar patches. Usual spots still not producing anything!!! I have one early spot i find 150+ every year for the last 8 yrs and nothing yet. I have seen my other spots not produce every season though. today i'm checking my spots that didn't do good last year. But i always find more greys than yellows in all my spots maybe the yellows will come up in them this year. I have seen this happen about 3 yrs ago in a few of my spots only produced late yellows instead of greys. i have 6 hours to look today lets hope i have to get the trashbags out and put the potatoe sack up lol!!


----------



## aaron2365

Found 2 yellows and 12 greys in Grant Co.. Theyre out. Happy hunting.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I found 16 yellows in about an hour of hunting this evening (northern Grant County). 

Eight were around a dead elm and had been up for awhile as they were large and beginning to dry out. Six others were large and fairly fresh, probably up only a few days, and the other two were small and freshly popped.


----------



## jesikowalcik

I was curious if anyone would help teach my family about Morels and maybe show us where and how to find and pick them. I am new to Indiana. I am from Alaska. I am used to berry picking, fishing for salmon or trout, and other wild veggies and fruit...I am trying to find something to do here.  I love mushrooms and heard from my neighbor that morel mushrooms are big here. So I decided to google it and found this site. Just seems like an interesting thing to learn about. i &lt;3 mushrooms. Subsistence living here is definitely new to me. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks  Oh and the days to get out and about are Thursdays and Fridays as these are the days my hubby is off. I live in Marion, IN.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Get em while you can. Went out this morning and found about a dozen nice yellows. Found a rotten one for every good one though. Don't think that they will be around much longer. Well got to get back out there and find them before they are gone. Good luck everyone.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I found 22 more in northern Grant County this afternoon. About half are getting old and the other half are fresh. It is interesting that the largest patch I found was eight and another with five. The rest were either loners or two together.


----------

